# Lederverarbeitung schwerer als andere Berufe ...



## Sano (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mir geht das Skillen gerade mit meinem kleinen Schurken ziemlich langsam. Der Kleine hat 
die Berufekombi Lederverarbeitung und Kürschnern.

Im Vergleich zu allen anderen Hauptberufen finde ich das Kürschnern in verbindung mit 
Ledervererbeitung bei weitem am anstrengendsten. Ob Alchi und Kräutern oder Bergbau 
und Schmied / Ingi ... die Kombinationen waren alle in kürzester Zeit geskillt. 

Wei seht Ihr diesen Beruf?

Versteht es nicht falsch. Ich habe keine Eile mit dem Skillen, mit ist halt nur die Imbalance 
zwischen den Berufen aufgefallen.

Gruß Sano


----------



## Cumulonimbus (4. Juli 2011)

Hey ,

ich hab ebenfalls Lederverarbeitung mit Kürschnern und keine Probleme mit dem Leveln. Was hast du denn für eine Fertigkeit ? Ansonsten kann ich dir Lederverarbeitungsguide empfehlen. Halte dich dort an den Plan und du sollstest keine Probleme mehr mit dem Leveln des Berufes haben. Klar ist je weiter du kommst desto mehr Material brauchst du. Das heisst natürlich , alles Kürschnern was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist. 

Hoffe ich konnte dir ne gute Antwort liefern 

lg


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. Juli 2011)

Fands auch zäher als andere Berufe, wenn auch erst gegen Ende.


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2011)

Das Problem bei den verarbeitenden Berufen ist doch meist, dass man viele Materialien braucht... zuviele, wenn man den heutigen Levelfluss betrachtet. Zu Vanilla und BC-Zeiten hat man deutlich langsamer gelevelt und somit war es kein Akt, das ganze Leder (oder auch Erz) parallel zum Leveln zu bekommen. Heute bist du so fix durch ein, zwei Gebiete durch, und wunderst dich dann, wieso der Bär kein mittleres, sondern nur noch schweres Leder hergibt. Und dann in ein altes Gebiet zurück, nur um dort Bestien zu töten, die auch noch looten zu müssen, und sich damit das Inventar vollzuhauen, ist nervig.


----------



## shas-la (4. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den verarbeitenden Berufen ist doch meist, dass man viele Materialien braucht... zuviele, wenn man den heutigen Levelfluss betrachtet. Zu Vanilla und BC-Zeiten hat man deutlich langsamer gelevelt und somit war es kein Akt, das ganze Leder (oder auch Erz) parallel zum Leveln zu bekommen. Heute bist du so fix durch ein, zwei Gebiete durch, und wunderst dich dann, wieso der Bär kein mittleres, sondern nur noch schweres Leder hergibt. Und dann in ein altes Gebiet zurück, nur um dort Bestien zu töten, die auch noch looten zu müssen, und sich damit das Inventar vollzuhauen, ist nervig.



genau so gehts mir...nervig


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar ein bisschen zähe Farmarbeit, um den Beruf zu Maxen, aber durchaus auch für Spieler mit wenig Zeit möglich den zu meistern. Vor allem Kürchnern ist der chilligste Sammelberuf. *g*


----------



## Kyrador (4. Juli 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein bisschen zähe Farmarbeit, um den Beruf zu Maxen, aber durchaus auch für Spieler mit wenig Zeit möglich den zu meistern. Vor allem Kürchnern ist der chilligste Sammelberuf. *g*



Kürschnerei ist chillig zum Leveln, denn im Normalfall geschieht dies nebenbei, weil man ohnehin öfters Bestien töten muss... die Fähigkeit kommt nebenbei. Sobald man aber an dem Punkt angekommen ist, wo man Leder farmen will, wird es total nervig, denn du musst die Tiere töten UND looten (selbst mit nem 85er Char), bei Erz oder Pflanzen fliegst du einfach hin, packst ein und fertig.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2011)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Kürschnerei ist chillig zum Leveln, denn im Normalfall geschieht dies nebenbei, weil man ohnehin öfters Bestien töten muss... die Fähigkeit kommt nebenbei. Sobald man aber an dem Punkt angekommen ist, wo man Leder farmen will, wird es total nervig, denn du musst die Tiere töten UND looten (selbst mit nem 85er Char), bei Erz oder Pflanzen fliegst du einfach hin, packst ein und fertig.



Ich finde Blumenpflücken und wehrlose Steine malträtieren öder und bei weiten zäher als zu ledern.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juli 2011)

Also Lederverarbeitung, gehört für mich zu den einfacheren Berufen. Bei Classik und BC, also bis 375 kommt man sehr leicht durch. Bei LK wird es ab ca. 410/420? etwas schwieriger, da man viel schweres Leder braucht. Entsprechend muss man viel farmen. Kann mich aber daran erinnern schon bei 430 mit Level 73 gewesen zu sein. Ab 75 kann man ja erst bis 525 lernen. Ok ein oder zwei Stacks schwere Leder habe ich vielleicht zwischendurch gekauft, weil sie recht günstig waren, sonst hätte ich vielleicht zwei Level länger gebraucht. Schwerer wird es dann aber erst um 515 wenn man wieder die schwere Variante des Leders braucht. 
Im großen und ganzen ist Leder farmen aber recht einfach. Am schwierigsten finde ich Juwelier oder Schmied, danach Verzauberkunst. Tiere findest du überall gerade seit BC auch immer in Gruppen. Bei Erzen muss man viel rumfliegen und da liegen auch nicht mehrere nebeneinander, zumindest sehr selten und meist auch nur bei einfachen Erzen wie Kupfer.


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Am schwierigsten finde ich Juwelier oder Schmied, danach Verzauberkunst.



Daran kann man mal wieder sehn, wie unterschiedlich etwas empfunden wird *g* Fand Lederverarbeitung am Schlimmsten, gefolgt von Ingi und Schneidern (jeweils auf die letzten 10-35 Punkte bezogen!). Juwi (nervt nur bis 300...^^), Inschriftler, Alchi, VZ dagegen alles super easy going.

edit: Schmied ist der einzige Beruf zu dem ich mich nicht äußern kann, da ich das lediglich auf 300 hab.


----------



## Arosk (4. Juli 2011)

Berufe sind balanced. Bergbau und Kräuterer als schwerer zu bezeichnen ist auch falsch. Leder kann man zwar fast überall farmen, aber es gibt nur wenig lohnenswerte Spots. Genauso wie bei Bergbau eben, dort gibts auch nur wenig sinnvolle Routen ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (4. Juli 2011)

Komischer weise skillt sich Kürschnern während Instanzen nebenbei von ganz allein. Bergbau bzw. Kräutern mußt ich immer in der Weltgeschichte rumeiern. Ich seh da nen riesen Unterschied.

Kürschner ist sicher nicht leichter, aber wesentlich zeitsparender als andere Sammelberufe.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab bei meiner Jägerin als ich die hochgezockt habe die Kombi Ingi/Bergbau gehabt und wenn man, wärend dem Questen, alles Erz mitnimmt was einem unter die Hacke kommt ist es eigentlich ziemlich easy zu skillen, zumindest bis 300 ab der Scherbenwelt findet man definitiv nicht mehr soviele Erze wie in den neugestalteten Gebieten.

Zum Kürschnern/Lederverarbeitung kann ich nur dem TE hier recht geben man levelt so verdammt schnell schon alleine durch Quests das man garnicht soviel Leder bekommt wie man brauchen würde ohne es extra zu Farmen.

So gesehn lassen sich also berufe die Bergbau/Kräuterkunde brauchen doch recht easy neben dem Questen hochskillen und Lederverarbeitung muss man erst Farmen gehn oder die überteuerten AH preise akzeptieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juli 2011)

Cassiopheia schrieb:


> Daran kann man mal wieder sehn, wie unterschiedlich etwas empfunden wird *g* Fand Lederverarbeitung am Schlimmsten, gefolgt von Ingi und Schneidern (jeweils auf die letzten 10-35 Punkte bezogen!). Juwi (nervt nur bis 300...^^), Inschriftler, Alchi, VZ dagegen alles super easy going.
> 
> edit: Schmied ist der einzige Beruf zu dem ich mich nicht äußern kann, da ich das lediglich auf 300 hab.


Also bis 300 war es früher sehr schwer insbesondere als Schmied. Juwe geht jetzt auch seit Patch 3.3.5 glaube ich, sind bei Erzen auch ohne sondieren schon viele Edelsteine mit dabei. Wenn man das mal so mit früher vergleicht, ist das jetzt recht einfach. Zudem liegen in den alten/neuen Gebieten sehr viel mehr Erze rum als früher.

Lederverarbeitung war zu BC-Zeiten auch sehr schwer,  weil man da teilweise auf dieses Grollhufleder angewiesen war, was man heute praktisch gar nicht mehr braucht und das droppte damals wie Heute saumäßig wenig. Ausserdem reicht heute Skill 350 aus um LK-Sachen zu lernen und 425 um Cata-Sachen zu lernen.
Jetzt sind es eigentlich nur die 10-20 letzten Skillpunkte, was aber bei fast allen Berufen so ist.


----------



## Sano (5. Juli 2011)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

Ich hatte gestern frei und bin dann zum ersten mal mit meinem Schurken in Tol Barad die daylis machen gegangen.

Das ist die Lösung!!

Ich habe ca. 3 Stunden ohne Pause die Spinnen gekürschnert und konnte im Anschluss nicht nur 
zu ende skillen sondern auch noch alle Rezepte von Belang kaufen und 2 k Gold im AH machen. 
Ich bin begeistert! Das hätte mir mal früher einfallen sollen.

Gruß Sano


PS:

In Instanzen Kürschnern macht aus meiner Erfahrung heraus keinen Sinn! Es sind fast immer 1-2 weitere Kürschner mit 
in der Gruppe und am Ende steht man da mit ner lausigen Drachenschuppe ... alles schon gehabt.

Die Berufe werden natürlich auch vom Schwierigkeitsgrad unterschiedlich empfunden. Habe nun alle Hauptberufe mind. 1 mal 
auf Max und ich muss sagen das Schneidern und Lederverarbeitung die zähesten waren. Wichtig sind hier die Veränderungen
die man durch die Gilde bekommt. Stoff droppt nun so viel (in Instanzen) das es auch halbwegs mit dem Schneiderskill geht.
Kürschnern, wie schon gesagt -> Tol Barad. Hier bekommt man auch öfter 2-4 Leder und selten auch 5.

Ingi und meine zwei Schmiede waren schnell geskillt weil ich insg. 4 Bergbauer habe die natürlich wärend des levelns das ein 
oder andere Erzvorkommen mitgenommen haben. Also, es kommt auch stark auf die eigenen Berufe-Zusammenstellungen und
auf die eigene Spielweise an. Wenn ich nur 2 Chars habe tue ich mich schwerer als wenn ich gerne Twinke.

Achja, ich kann nur jedem empfehlen einen Paladin im Endbereich mit KK und BB zu leveln. Da hat man dann viel mehr von ...


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juli 2011)

Sano schrieb:


> In Instanzen Ledern macht aus meiner Erfahrung heraus keinen Sinn! Es sind fast immer 1-2 weitere Lederer mit
> in der Gruppe und am Ende steht man da mit ner lausigen Drachenschuppe ... alles schon gehabt.



Level 77, Kürschnern allein in Inis auf bisher 500.  

Hier stand mathematischer Quatsch^^


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Level 77, Kürschnern allein in Inis auf bisher 500.



Allein das ist ja uninteressant. Wichtig ist, was droppt, also spezielle Sachen die bei der Lederverarbeitung hilfreich sind. Das normale Leder kürschner ich ausserhalb von Inis bedeutend schneller.


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juli 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Allein das ist ja uninteressant. Wichtig ist, was droppt, also spezielle Sachen die bei der Lederverarbeitung hilfreich sind. Das normale Leder kürschner ich ausserhalb von Inis bedeutend schneller.




Meine Aussagen bezogen sich allein auf diese hier unten. Ich bin die ganze Zeit eigentlich halb OT und hätte das wohl besser kenntlich machen sollen. Ich wollte nur darstellen, daß Kürschnern beim Leveln am schnellsten von allen Sammelberufen zu skillen ist.

Kann sein das es ausserhalb schneller geht, aber ich denke mal nur dann, wenn du gezielt kürschnerbare Mobs abfarmst. Ich level einfach als Tank mit Instantinvite und Kürschner alles was dabei anfällt und da kam o.g. Ergebnis bei raus.



Arosk schrieb:


> Berufe sind balanced. Bergbau und Kräuterer als schwerer zu bezeichnen ist auch falsch. Leder kann man zwar fast überall farmen, aber es gibt nur wenig lohnenswerte Spots. Genauso wie bei Bergbau eben, dort gibts auch nur wenig sinnvolle Routen ^^


----------



## Snee (5. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Meine Aussagen bezogen sich allein auf diese hier unten. Ich bin die ganze Zeit eigentlich halb OT und hätte das wohl besser kenntlich machen sollen. Ich wollte nur darstellen, daß Kürschnern beim Leveln am schnellsten von allen Sammelberufen zu skillen ist.
> 
> Kann sein das es ausserhalb schneller geht, aber ich denke mal nur dann, wenn du gezielt kürschnerbare Mobs abfarmst. Ich level einfach als Tank mit Instantinvite und Kürschner alles was dabei anfällt und da kam o.g. Ergebnis bei raus.



Kürschnern skillt sich auf jeden Fall am schnellsten von allen Berufen. Wenn du jedoch mit Gilden- und Acc-Rüssi-Bonus nen deutlichen EP-Schub bekommst, dann kannst das Skillen von Kürschnerei ausschließlich durch Inis knicken. Du steigst einfach zu schnell vom Char-Level her auf, so dass du relativ schnell Wildtiere mit einem zu hohen Kürschnerskill in den Inis bekommst. Habs selber frisch als Tank getestet ^^ Aber ne Tankklasse kann ich fürs Kürschnern nur empfehlen (wenns nicht gerade der Mainchar ist). Bevor ich auf die Idee mit den Spinnen in Tolbarad gekommen bin, hab ich brav Krabben im Vashir-Startgebiet zusammengetrieben und gekürschnert... Geht bei den Spinnen genau so (einfach stumpf alles pullen was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist), nur dass dort meist die Spinnen schon von anderen Spielern Zwecks Dailyquest erledigt wurden und nur noch abgefarmt werden müssen 

@Sano: bitte nicht verwechseln: ein Lederer zieht seinen Kunden das Geld aus den Taschen, ein Kürschner zieht den Viechern das Fell über die Ohren. Wenn dir in einer Ini jemand also das Leder wegschnappt, dann ist es ein Kürschner - und nicht zwangsläufig ein Lederer ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab ausschließlich über Inis gelevelt, hab alle Accountsachen und Gildenboni. Ergabnis wie gesagt Level 77, Kürschnerei 500.


----------



## Snee (5. Juli 2011)

Mhhh komisch... bei mir ist es recht früh ohne Mobs außerhalb von Inis umkloppen nicht ausgegangen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Juli 2011)

Dann wars bei dir wohl sicher anders... 

Willst doch nicht ernsthaft anzweifeln, was ich geschrieben hab. Weil das würde meinen gesunden Menschenverstand beleidigen.


----------



## Cassiopheia (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenn man Leute in den Inigruppen haben die die kürschnerbaren Mobs nicht (an)looten oder man andere Kürschner in der Gruppe hat.. kann nen riesigen Unterschied machen, genauso welche Inis man wie oft macht.. Von daher könnt ihr ohne Widersprüche beide Recht haben mit euren Aussagen. Auch die Levelgebiete haben sehr untschiedliche viele (Quest)-Mobs die kürschnerbar sind.

Bei mir ists absolut nicht hingekommen mit dem Kürschnern nebenbei. Und das obwohl ich noch länger mitm Leveln beschäftigt war (1-80 zu WOTLK, seit Cata gehts ja noch um einiges schneller..) und es da noch das Kürschnerparadies vom alten BSF am Anfang gab


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Also ich hab ausschließlich über Inis gelevelt, hab alle Accountsachen und Gildenboni. Ergabnis wie gesagt Level 77, Kürschnerei 500.


Ja und mein Schamane den ich kürzlich gelevelt habe, hatte ich schon 450 auf L 72. Das er "nur" 450 hat liegt einfach daran, dass ich erst mit 75 weiter skillen kann. Ich habe lediglich neben dem leveln ein paar Mobs mehr umgehauen als nötig, aber nicht wirklich viel. Nur eben soviel das ich mit Lederer auch weiter skillen konnte.


----------



## DPausC (29. Juli 2011)

Das Problem beim Kürschnern ist einfach, dass man das Leder nicht mit abmounten-einsammeln-aufmounten bekommt. Da muss man den Mob tatsächlich umhauen-looten-kürschnern. Das spiegelt sich dann aber auch im Preis/Stack im AH wieder. Da ist Leder im Vergleich zu Erzen und Kräutern sehr viel teuerer. Zum Skillen ist das natürlich ein ärgerlicher Umstand. Ich würde als ersten Char auf einem Server nicht unbedingt Kürschnern/Lederer wählen. Ich habe das einmal gemacht. Da muss man leider stundenlange Farmrunden einlegen damit man seinen Beruf weiterskillen kann.


----------



## madmurdock (26. September 2011)

Lederer wird (Addon - unabhaengig) IMMER den Vorteil haben, dass du mit dem Nebenberuf Kürschner im Gegensatz zu Schmieden, Alchi und Co keine Farmkonkurrenz hast.

Die Welt ist naemlich gross genug, dass es immer einen Spot geben wird, wo man in Ruhe alle 10 bis 30 Sekunden (je nach Gear) mindestens ein Leder erhalten wird.
Bei den Berufen wie zB Bergbau kannst du von diesem konstanten Sammelintervall nicht ausgehen und fliegst manchmal 15 Mins rum ohne auch nur ein Vorkommen erblickt, geschweige denn abgebaut zu haben. Klar gibt es das AH, aber die Leute die sich ueber so was Gedanken machen, haben entweder nicht genug Gold oder sind nicht bereit anderen Leuten Gold zum SKillen in den Rachen zu werfen und farmen somit lieber selbst.

Ergo finde ich Lederer mit Abstand am leichtesten zu Skillen, aber zeittechnisch muss man hier einiges investieren, da man 1000e Leder braucht.

Wenn es schnell gehen soll und man bereit ist notfalls was ausm AH zu kaufen, eignet sich hier allerdings Alchi, da man hier wenig Mats pro Skillpunkt braucht. Ein Skillpunkt ist somit guenstiger, wenn man den Matspreis vergleicht. Man haette die Rohmats ja auch im Ah verticken koennen.


----------

